
Engineering Interviewing at Strava - panthomakos
https://medium.com/strava-engineering/engineering-interviewing-at-strava-4d395728eeb5
======
sidlls
This article doesn't actually have much interesting content. It's pretty
typical high-level boilerplate, to my eyes.

I'd be more interested in the actual content of the interviews. Instead of
simply writing "three hours of technical interviews and one or more of other"
it would have been helpful to see what the technical interviews might consist
of.

For example, after reading this I have no idea if Strava's technical
interviews are "implement X on the whiteboard", where X is something out of a
CS textbook, or if there is any actual engineering content to them, or a mix
of both.

~~~
MattLaroche
Howdy, author here! When someone is getting ready to come onsite, we give the
more detailed information about what the onsite will look like, as this varies
team by team. Our iOS and Android interviews both do 90 minutes of pair
programming. Roles that we're not hiring many people for typically do not have
pair programming interviews.

But our focus in interviews isn't CS textbook experience. It's the types of
things you actually need to know to do the job.

